# Syria = Starting point of the Third world war?



## Flash (Sep 3, 2013)

The crisis in Syria may appear to be no more than a civil war in a country many people would struggle to place on a map.
But it’s much more than that: it is rapidly becoming a sectarian deadly power struggle between two bitterly opposed Muslim sects, Sunni and Shia that is bleeding across the Middle East.


*Like Father Like Son*
Already, the war in Syria has resulted in 93,000 dead and 1.6 million refugees, with millions more displaced internally. The conflict started in 2011 with peaceful protests against the authoritarian regime of Bashar al-Assad, the seemingly mild successor to his father Hafez, who between 1970 and 2000 ruled Syria with a rod of iron. Hafez’s response to dissent from the Sunni Muslim Brotherhood was to wipe out a town of 20,000 people.
The opposition developed into an armed insurgency, and now Syria has been engulfed in a civil war which has degenerated into a vicious sectarian conflict.
*

Regional repercussions and US involvement *
What happens in Syria affects Israel, with which it shares a militarised border on the Golan Heights. And what affects Israel also involves the U.S., its staunch ally.
Assad is advised (and directly supported) by Iran’s Revolutionary Guard, and there are also between 5,000 and 8,000 seasoned Hezbollah fighters inside Syria
The Obama administration is preparing a military attack against Syria which has the potential of starting World War III. In fact, it is being reported that cruise missile strikes could begin “as early as Thursday”.

The Obama administration is pledging that the strikes will be “limited”, but what happens when the Syrians fight back?
If Syrian missiles start raining down on Tel Aviv, Israel will be extremely tempted to absolutely flatten Damascus, and they are more than capable of doing precisely that. And of course Hezbollah and Iran are not likely to just sit idly by as their close ally Syria is battered into oblivion.

We are looking at a scenario where the entire Middle East could be set aflame, and that might only be just the beginning.


*The Sino-Russian axis*
Russia and China are sternly warning the U.S. government not to get involved in Syria, and by starting a war with Syria the US will do an extraordinary amount of damage to its relationships with those two global superpowers. Could this be the beginning of a chain of events that could eventually lead to a massive global conflict with Russia and China on one side and the United States on the other?

Syria said that it will use ”all means available” to defend itself if the United States attacks!

It maybe that The entire scenario we are seeing is one big magic act that began long ago, and Syria is just the ‘flash-bang’ diversion of the act, albeit a vital one


*America needs a Third World War*

War has a great deal with the American economic system. This system – America’s brand of capitalism – functions first and foremost to make extremely rich Americans like the Bush “money dynasty” even richer. Without warm or cold wars, however, this system can no longer produce the expected result in the form of the ever-higher profits the moneyed and powerful of America consider as their birthright.

The great strength of American capitalism is also its great weakness, namely, its extremely high productivity
Moreover, US strategy proceeds from the assumption that *losing global supremacy is unacceptable to the country*. The linkage between global leadership and the XXI century prosperity is an axiom for the US elites regardless of political details.

Therefore, Getting rid of Iran and Syria which stand in the way of the US global dominance would be Washington’s natural next step. Attempts to topple the Iranian regime by means of inciting civilian unrest in the country failed fabulously, and military analysts suspect that an intervention scenario akin to those implemented in dealing with Iraq and Afghanistan is awaiting Iran. The plan has serious chances to materialize even though as of today even the withdrawal from Iraq and Afghanistan presents the US with considerable problems.

Source: Opinion: America needs a Third World War and the starting point is Syria! - The Tunis Times | The Tunis Times

Even as the US mulls unilateral military strikes against Syria for alleged use of chemical weapons, India on Saturday expresses reservations suggesting it will not support any action against the Bashar Assad regime which is not authorized by the UN.

Foreign minister Salman Khurshid described the situation as very complicated as he said India will remain committed to any action by the UN.

"When UN acts we are willing to take positions which are adverse to our friends as well...we will support the UN (on Syria) but difficult to say if we can go beyond that," said Khurshid.

Source: India to back UN on action against Syria: Salman Khurshid - Times Of India

But, we can't trust Khurshid's statement. What do you think, the agitation is going?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 3, 2013)

Indian won't /shouldn't go in the war in any case. It will loose something or other no matter whose side it chooses.

I don't think WWIII is going to take place . America is always looking to put it's monstrous military expenditure to some practice use.This time Syria.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 3, 2013)

Its a game of Stock market. This ain't WWIII man!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 3, 2013)

How is the Syrian case a World War III?

Edit:- I see that you have copy pasted the whole post...ahh my bad..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 3, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> How is the Syrian case a World War III?
> 
> Edit:- I see that you have copy pasted the whole post...ahh my bad..



+1 to this.
He just copy pasted everything.
WW3 won't come until Jewish brotherhood is offended in any way and that is not going to happen. US is not at all trigger happy about starting WW3 because its economy is still recuperating from the economic slow down.So don't be afraid of any WW3 in the near future.


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2013)

That's why the SOURCE is mentioned.. 
It may not be a WW3, but war on Syria by USA will be disastrous as Russia/Iran/China are standing by Syria...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2013)

^^seems like you don't know much about real world geopolitics & world history.WWIII is a concept which will remain only in movies & games.more likely scenario of global catastrophe will be from environmental or economical factors.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 4, 2013)

what ever happens I really think india should join hands with russia and china ...after all they are our close neighbours ...and we have some cultural similarities with china and other east Asian countries ...some of our people look that way, buddhism is a common religion..

Similarly whatever USA says we live in a country with 25cr Muslims ....we can not take part in a fight with muslim countries, why unnecessarily create problem in our own county.

BTW there must be some nice reason why indian socity and hinduism survived 5000+ years and other religions died or crushed  I feel proud


----------



## theterminator (Sep 4, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> what ever happens I really think india should join hands with russia and china ...after all they are our close neighbours ...and we have some cultural similarities with china and other east Asian countries ...some of our people look that way, buddhism is a common religion..
> 
> Similarly whatever USA says we live in a country with 25cr Muslims ....we can not take part in a fight with muslim countries, why unnecessarily create problem in our own county.
> 
> *BTW there must be some nice reason why indian socity and hinduism survived 5000+ years and other religions died or crushed  I feel proud *



Explain that to the guys in this thread  :*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/177085-indian-economy-going-down-6.html


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 8, 2013)

now way, india is never going to be at war with any country, i agree with @sujoyp that how we survived for so many long time, india cannot afford war with very complex society and huge population, the UN funda is clever dice thrown by our government, putting the ball in UN court, its a good move as UN will not declare full fledge war on Syria, they will only authorize limited military action in favour of democracy and local people, but not something like US are planning to do...

also US dont even care who are with them or not, i dont thinkg Rusia/china plays any role, china is not also ready to see direct eye to eye to US, they want to replace them as superpower, but thats not gonna happen at least not in near future. 

but we will definately see some action in syria, 

OT - India ka ek hi funda, doosro ke jagde se door raho, koi apni bhi maare to chupchaap smile deke, ghar me ghus jao.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 8, 2013)

There won't be a World War 3 without a powerful crazy dictator who thinks he can win war against US,Russia, China.
of course this guy should hv a strong army.. must be crazy.. must be dictator .

there won't be a world war with china US or Russian GOVERNMENTS.. so useless thread.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> That's why the SOURCE is mentioned..
> It may not be a WW3, but war on Syria by USA will be disastrous as* Russia/Iran/China are standing by Syria...*



They will not waste their resources on some Hummus dictator



sujoyp said:


> what ever happens I really think india should join hands with russia and* china* ...after all they are our close neighbours ...and we have some cultural similarities with china and other east Asian countries ...some of our people look that way, buddhism is a common religion..
> 
> Similarly whatever USA says we live in a country with 25cr Muslims ....we can not take part in a fight with muslim countries, why unnecessarily create problem in our own county.
> 
> ...


Traitor!

Difference between NE Indians and Chai-Nese
Indian : *BROWN *skin tone,Bigger eyes than Chineses,.Non-Commie,And being Indian,They're good Ppl
Chineses: Evil,Yellow,Communists


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2013)

@akshay there can be a world war 3 .... i see angry nationalist of Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Syria and god knows how many countries USA destroyed for there weapon sale ...but these countries are big enough and iran and pakistan are equipped with nuclear weapons ..Anything can happen.

One thing I feel rather strange...pakistan says itself the protectors of  religion and it didnt utter a word to help syria against USA 

@commander what I am saying that better to make friendship with neighbors then buying weapons from US in the name of border security ...look how pakistan is a friend of china and US both (both can screw it  )


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 8, 2013)

Nobody will wage a war against a nation whose yearly military budget is bigger than entire yearly income of many countries combined.!!!!!!!!! 

With so many advance weaponry , military experience , industrial and financial control and what not ........A country which has firepower to wipe out the earth several times.!!

I feel safer in India. At least I am happy to know that my country is not at war but has enough arsenal to wipe out the neighbours in a matter of minutes.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 8, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Nobody will wage a war against a nation whose yearly military budget is bigger than entire yearly income of many countries combined.!!!!!!!!!
> 
> With so many advance weaponry , military experience , industrial and financial control and what not ........A country which has firepower to wipe out the earth several times.!!
> 
> I feel safer in India. At least I am happy to know that my country is not at war but has enough arsenal to wipe out the* neighbours in a matter of minutes.*



I hope you don't mean CHINA by that


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2013)

@rishi I dont agree with u ....in world war 2 germany japan and italy ...all 3 were very small nations ...but still fought with US france UK and russian armies ...also at the time of war I dont think economy matters ...BTW US in in trillion $ debt much more than  of many other countries combined.

We all know if WW3 happens it will be end of humanity ...or maybe we indians will still live just like we always lived


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 8, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @rishi I dont agree with u ....in world war 2 germany japan and italy ...all 3 were very small nations ...but still fought with US france UK and russian armies ...also at the time of war I dont think economy matters ...BTW US in in trillion $ debt much more than  of many other countries combined.
> 
> We all know if WW3 happens it will be end of humanity ...or maybe *we indians will still live just like we always lived *


Obviously that 1.2bn population ain't for nothing


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @rishi I dont agree with u ....in world war 2 germany japan and italy ...all 3 were very small nations ...but still fought with US france UK and russian armies ...also at the time of war I dont think economy matters ...BTW US in in trillion $ debt much more than  of many other countries combined.
> 
> We all know if WW3 happens it will be end of humanity ...or maybe we indians will still live just like we always lived


you can not be more far from the truth.no poor nation can afford or win war & the best example of this is USSR,the only nation existed till now to rival USA's military strength but still couldn't save itself from the economic meltdown.also for your information this massive USA debt is the engine which drives the economy of China & as such the world.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2013)

The nations or the area which I am talking about have the 90% oil supplies of the world...and without that oil I dont think US can afford a war ....will they run there warships and tanks on coal or hybrid engines  If the fuel price decide dollar rate and that dollar rate decide prices of goods then world is in deep trouble .
Yes you are right that US debt is driving chineese economy ...china may have more electronics production plants then even US


----------



## theserpent (Sep 9, 2013)

It wil start like this.
Usa Attacks syria->N.K who was waiting to attack US will Attack them Then all allies will start attacking those


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2013)

theserpent said:


> It wil start like this.
> Usa Attacks syria->N.K who was waiting to attack US will Attack them Then all allies will start attacking those



good luck bro !


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 9, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> The nations or the area which I am talking about have the 90% oil supplies of the world...and without that oil I dont think US can afford a war ....will they run there warships and tanks on coal or hybrid engines  If the fuel price decide dollar rate and that dollar rate decide prices of goods then world is in deep trouble .
> Yes you are right that US debt is driving chineese economy ...china may have more electronics production plants then even US


It doesn't matter. USA controls the world. The Gulf Countries will be nothing as soon they stop supplies of oil.A majority of them have jihad! mindset. They don not have enough technology to fund wars against a highly nuclear capable nation.
USA has nuclear reserves. It has enough technology to exploit those reserves and turn a majority of their equipment into nuclear powered killing machine.
They have Several Jumbo Carriers , Best and probably the only fifth generation fighter fleets , and on top of that they have Aircraft Carriers that do not require refueling for a long time......and what not ??
A country like India if they go to war their economy will turn to sh*t ( as if isn't already  ) but this wont hurt global economy too much. However not is the case with Uncle Sam's economy.
A crash on wall street and you will see huge impact in almost all stock markets.



theserpent said:


> It wil start like this.
> Usa Attacks syria->N.K who was waiting to attack US will Attack them Then all allies will start attacking those



Anything for Pakistan bro ?? They really deserve some kaboom.



whitestar_999 said:


> you can not be more far from the truth.no poor nation can afford or win war & the best example of this is USSR,the only nation existed till now to rival USA's military strength but still couldn't save itself from the economic meltdown.also for your information this massive USA debt is the engine which drives the economy of China & as such the world.


Yep. Going against them would mean shattering the countries into pieces ( economically , geographically , politically ) .



sujoyp said:


> @rishi I dont agree with u ....in world war 2 germany japan and italy ...all 3 were very small nations ...but still fought with US france UK and russian armies ...also at the time of war I dont think economy matters ...BTW US in in trillion $ debt much more than  of many other countries combined.
> 
> We all know if WW3 happens it will be end of humanity ...or maybe we Indians will still live just like we always lived



WW3 is not going to happen. People are not as dumb today as they were earlier. Today there is something called global outreach and communication. That's going to have some impact for sure.
Nobody wants WW3 , except some dumb dictators elsewhere.

But still those countries lost , didn't they ? And reality is that people in those countries were fighting like crazy. Matter of death and life.
And even though these were small countries , but they had lot of influence and advanced technology. On top of that a powerful dictator. Having small area doesn't mean in capable. England isn't a very big nation but it's one of the powerful countries in the world even as of now.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2013)

India is one of the biggest consumer market after china ....a war with india means all thats produced will not be consumed and thus loss for whole world specially japan and US

also a small war with north korea and iran+syria+afganistan+iraq may lead to end of US  ...but I am sure it will not happen soon


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 9, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> India is one of the biggest consumer market after china ....a war with india means all thats produced will not be consumed and thus loss for whole world specially japan and US
> 
> also a small war with north korea and iran+syria+afganistan+iraq may lead to end of US  ...but I am sure it will not happen soon



If I am not wrong then A majority of stuff are made in China. It's China who'll be in loss if global consumer market goes down.
Anyways , I highly doubt that something like that will happen in near future like you said too.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 29, 2013)

All you stupid people Isn't it obvious Syria is the starting point of World War 3.....



Spoiler



...In the new fps video games


----------



## Runnin' (Nov 16, 2013)

*NOW WE ARE TALKING! TIME TO BASH USA*

Yeah we might as well say, well say that Syria is the starting point of WWIII but it might come much earlier then expected, USA is adding fuel to fire. Since both the Rebels and the Government of Syria needs weapons, USA comes to be No.1 Supplier of weapons to both the defender and attacker. 
Who supplied weapons to Taliban during Gulf War? USA!
Who supplied weapons to Taliban during Cold War to intrude Russia? USA!
Who is supplying weapons to Pakistan during Cold War to help Taliban? USA!
Who bombed Syria? USA!



Now Syria seems to be a candy treat for USA. There can be Nuclear warfare if Syria gets his hands over some.

Point: Except USA, no other country has ever used nukes on other country and USA makes us sign Limited Test Ban Treaty XD.


----------

